# Sismos Internacional 2008



## Luis França (5 Jan 2008 às 14:22)




----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jan 2008 às 10:04)

*Sismo: Magnitude de 6,3 em Timor-leste, alerta de tsunami na Indonésia*

Um sismo foi hoje sentido em Timor-leste e na região das Molucas, na Indonésia, cujas autoridades lançaram um alerta de tsunami, segundo agências internacionais, mas não há de momento notícias de danos ou vítimas.

O Observatório Geológico dos Estados Unidos informou que o tremor de terra teve em Timor-leste uma magnitude preliminar de 6,3, de acordo com a agência AP.

O abalo foi registado a cerca de 262 quilómetros a nordeste da capital timorense, Dili, a uma profundidade de 164 quilómetros, precisou.

Nas Molucas, a magnitude medida foi de 6,6, referiu a agência AFP.

Este sismo submarino ocorreu às 16:32 (07:32 em Lisboa) e, segundo a Agência de Meteorologia e Geofísica de Jacarta, e teve epicentro a 299 quilómetros a nordeste de Dili.

Os tremores de terra são frequentes na Indonésia, um imenso arquipélago de milhares de ilhas e ilhotas situado na "cintura de fogo" do Pacífico

In: Lusa

Será que estes tipos não sabem ver por si se vai haver tsunami ou não precisam sempre de alertas dos americanos...sim que quando houve o sismo em Sumatra o pessoal foi para a praia quando a agua recuou deviam ter pensado que alguem tinha destapado o ralo no mar e a agua nao voltava.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Fev 2008 às 09:56)

A ilha de Samatra, na Indonésia, está sob alerta de tsunami após ter sido registado um sismo de magnitude 7.2, anunciou a agência de geofísica de Jacarta. Para já, desconhecem-se vítimas.

O epicentro do sismo foi localizado no lado ocidental da ilha.

In:Lusa

Das duas uma ou a actividade tectonica explodiu lá para aqueles lados desde 2004 ou então a comunicação social tem andado sempre assim de tal região. Não tarda muito temos ai de novo um Pinatubo...ou Cracatoa.


----------



## Gerofil (27 Fev 2008 às 10:55)

*Reino Unido: Sismo mais forte dos últimos 25 anos, com 5,3 graus Richter abanou várias partes do país*

O Reino Unido foi hoje abalado pelo sismo mais forte dos últimos 25 anos, com uma magnitude de 5,3 graus na escala aberta de Richter, que fez casas abanassem em várias partes do país, segundo a BBC. A cadeia de britânica de notícias adianta que o sismo sentido pouco antes das 01:00 locais de hoje (mesma hora em Lisboa) foi sentido em Newcastle, Yorkshire, Londres, Manchester, Midlands e Norfolk, bem como em partes de Gales. Um homem ficou ferido quando uma chaminé ruiu em South South Yorkshire, tendo sido transportado para o hospital, segundo a BBC.
O Instituto Geológico britânico (BGS) referiu que o epicentro do sismo, de uma magnitude de 5,3 na escala aberta de Richter, se localizou perto de Market Rasen, Lincolnshire, leste dos Midlands. Um porta-voz da polícia de Lincolnshire afirmou que foram recebidos dezenas de telefonemas de residentes, mas que não há registo de qualquer ferido no condado. "Há ligeiros danos nas estruturas, fendas e algumas chaminés danificadas. Mas de momento não há nada de grave", disse.
Mike Thomas, chefe dos bombeiros de Lincolnshire, disse ter sido chamado a 50 incidentes e a um fogo na sequência do sismo. Em declarações à BBC, Brian Baptie, do BGS, afirmou que um sismo deste tipo ocorre em cada 20 anos no Reino Unido.
O BGS registou uma réplica do sismo, com uma magnitude de 1,8, cerca das 04:00 locais.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Fev 2008 às 11:15)

Com caramba  será mesmo o maior dos ultimos 25 anos ?? não será o maior de sempre na Inglaterra não é normal...


----------



## Thomar (27 Fev 2008 às 21:57)

Mário Barros disse:


> Com caramba  será mesmo o maior dos ultimos 25 anos ?? não será o maior de sempre na Inglaterra não é normal...



Não terá sido o maior, mas foi sem dúvida um dos maiores de sempre no Reino Unido, pois segundo esta página da wikipédia (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_earthquakes_in_the_United_Kingdom) o maior foi registado ao largo (a leste no mar) do Reino Unido em 1931 de 6.1 na escala de Ritcher.


----------



## Vince (27 Fev 2008 às 23:49)

O ano passado  em Abril ocorreu um no Reino Unido de 4.7, relatado aqui no Forum. Apesar de mais raros, os sismos intra-placa sempre aconteceram embora saibamos muito pouco sobre este tipo de sismos. Mas mesmo para um páis pouco habituado a eles não foi um evento assim tão extraordinário tendo em conta a intensidade, basta olhar para o histórico de sismos da região. Não há muitos mas até aos 4 ou 5 ainda vão ocorrendo de vez em quando, este foi ligeiramente mais forte e mesmo assim há uma grande discrepância sobre a magnitude exacta deste sismo, a variar entre os 4.7 e os 5.4


----------



## mocha (12 Mai 2008 às 10:43)

Forte sismo de 7,8 Richter na China


Um sismo com uma magnitude preliminar de 7, 8 na escala aberta de Richter atingiu a China, segundo o instituto de vigilância geológica norte-americano, informa a agência Lusa. 

O sismo atingiu o sudeste da China, a noroeste de Chengdu, capital provincial de Sichhuan, às 2h28 locais (7h28 em Lisboa). Teve o epicentro 29 quilómetros abaixo da superfície terrestre. 

Segundo os primeiros relatos, o terramoto chegou a ser sentido na capital da Tailândia, Bangkok, e em Hanói, no Vietnam. 

fonte: iol.pt


----------



## mocha (12 Mai 2008 às 15:45)

China: sismo faz entre três a cinco mil mortos


O terramoto de magnitude 7.8 na escala de Richter que abalou esta segunda-feira a China fez entre três a cinco mil mortos. Este número é avançado pelas autoridades chinesas, citadas pela agência governamental Xinhua. 

Num curto despacho, a agência noticiosa refere que estas mortes se terão verificado na região de Sichuan, no sudoeste do país, onde haverá ainda pelo menos 10 mil feridos. Pouco antes das 14h00 em Lisboa registaram-se novas réplicas do sismo. 

Ainda em Sichuan, cerca de 900 crianças ficaram soterradas numa escola. As últimas informações dão conta que foram retirados dos escombros 50 corpos. A agência Reuters refere que no município de Beichuan Qiang 80 por cento dos edifícios colapsaram. 

O número oficial de vítimas mortais era, até há pouco tempo, de 107 pessoas. 

Uma equipa composta por cerca de três mil homens e vários meios de resgate estão já a caminho do local. 

A agência Xinhua avança ainda que quatro estudantes morreram, e cem ficaram feridos, quando os edifícios de duas escolas primárias colapsaram, em Chongqing. Uma outra pessoa morreu em Miannayng, devido à queda de um depósito de água. 

O terramoto também foi sentido em Pequim, Xangai e Hong Kong. Alguns dos prédios mais altos chegaram a tremer e tiveram de ser evacuados. Alguns tremores foram sentidos até em Bangkok, capital da Tailândia, e em Taipei, capital de Taiwan. 

Em Pequim, que fica a 1,5 mil quilómetros de Chengdu, há relatos de que alguns prédios tremeram durante cerca de dois minutos. 

No distrito financeiro da cidade, muitas pessoas abandonaram os edifícios. Não há relatos de danos. O prédio mais alto da China, a torre Jinmao, em Xangai, também foi evacuada. O edifício tem 88 andares. 

in portugal diario


----------



## Vince (12 Mai 2008 às 16:24)

*China: sismo faz mais de 7600 mortos*
Novecentas crianças soterradas em escola. Fábricas de químicos abateram-se sobre centenas de pessoas
http://diario.iol.pt/internacional/...a-hora-portugal-diario-sismo/950989-4073.html



















> *Tectonic Summary*
> 
> The Sichuan earthquake of May 12, 2008, occurred as the result of motion on a northeast striking reverse fault or thrust fault on the northwestern margin of the Sichuan Basin. The earthquake’s epicenter and focal-mechanism are consistent with it having occurred as the result of movement on the Longmenshan fault or a tectonically related fault. The earthquake reflects tectonic stresses resulting from the convergence of crustal material slowly moving from the high Tibetan Plateau, to the west, against strong crust underlying the Sichuan Basin and southeastern China.
> 
> ...



MAP	 5.8  	2008/05/12 11:11:02 	  31.249 	  103.693 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
MAP	 5.1  	2008/05/12 10:23:40 	  30.992 	  103.413 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
MAP	 5.5  	2008/05/12 09:42:25 	  31.519 	  104.116 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
MAP	 5.1  	2008/05/12 09:07:01 	  31.255 	  103.788 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
MAP	 5.2  	2008/05/12 08:21:41 	  31.542 	  104.085 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
MAP	 5.2  	2008/05/12 08:10:59 	  31.225 	  103.574 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
MAP	 5.4  	2008/05/12 07:34:43 	  31.278 	  103.799 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
MAP	 5.7  	2008/05/12 06:54:18 	  31.155 	  103.826 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
MAP	 6.0  	2008/05/12 06:43:15 	  31.225 	  103.761 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
MAP	 7.8  	2008/05/12 06:28:01 	  31.104 	  103.270 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA


----------



## Gerofil (12 Mai 2008 às 18:41)

Notícias da imprensa da China aqui e de Hong Kong aqui.


----------



## Vince (13 Mai 2008 às 11:07)

Uma especialista americana do USGS considera que o balanço do sismo vai ser muito superior pois ocorreu aquilo que ela considera o "big one" da região, uma ruptura de uma falha ao longo de 275km numa região densamente povoada com milhões de pessoas. Ela teme o que terá acontecido nalgumas cidades devido à conjugação destes factores todos, sismo intenso e pouco profundo, milhões de pessoas e baixa qualidade de construção, recordando o grande sismo de Tangshan que foi de 7.8 em 1976 em que nessa cidade com 1,5 milhões de habitantes apenas sobraram 2 edifícios intactos. O sismo de Tangshan foi o mais mortífero do século XX com centenas de milhares de mortos.



> *Chinese Quake Likely a Mega-Catastrophe*
> 
> By Richard A. Kerr
> ScienceNOW Daily News
> ...





Este video de uma camara de segurança mostra como o sismo durou imenso tempo. 
*A partir dos 4:50m. Reparem no aquário em cima do balcão. Vê-se melhor o video directamente no YouTube (basta clicar no video)
*


*Mais videos:*
http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=china+earthquake&search_type=


UTC DATE-TIME LAT LON DEPTH Region

5.0  	2008/05/13 08:20:52 	  31.397 	  103.972 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
5.0  	2008/05/13 07:53:03 	  32.332 	  105.069 	10.0 	 SICHUAN-GANSU BORDER REGION, CHINA
5.0  	2008/05/13 07:19:17 	  32.472 	  105.338 	10.0 	 SICHUAN-GANSU BORDER REGION, CHINA
5.9  	2008/05/13 07:07:09 	  30.942 	  103.246 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
5.0  	2008/05/13 03:00:39 	  31.222 	  103.671 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
5.3  	2008/05/12 23:54:47 	  31.307 	  103.576 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
5.4  	2008/05/12 23:46:19 	  31.319 	  103.501 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
5.3  	2008/05/12 20:45:32 	  31.759 	  104.420 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
5.6  	2008/05/12 20:08:49 	  31.420 	  103.906 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
5.1  	2008/05/12 17:54:33 	  31.250 	  103.492 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
5.1  	2008/05/12 15:28:53 	  31.056 	  103.509 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
5.1  	2008/05/12 15:05:32 	  31.256 	  103.704 	18.3 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
5.1  	2008/05/12 14:46:08 	  32.730 	  105.610 	10.0 	 SICHUAN-GANSU BORDER REGION, CHINA
5.1  	2008/05/12 14:15:27 	  32.140 	  104.613 	13.8 	 SICHUAN-GANSU BORDER REGION, CHINA
5.8  	2008/05/12 11:11:02 	  31.249 	  103.693 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
5.1  	2008/05/12 10:23:40 	  30.992 	  103.413 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
5.5  	2008/05/12 09:42:25 	  31.519 	  104.116 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
5.1  	2008/05/12 09:07:01 	  31.255 	  103.788 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
5.0  	2008/05/12 08:47:25 	  32.215 	  105.029 	10.0 	 SICHUAN-GANSU BORDER REGION, CHINA
5.2  	2008/05/12 08:21:41 	  31.542 	  104.085 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
5.2  	2008/05/12 08:10:59 	  31.225 	  103.574 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
5.4  	2008/05/12 07:34:43 	  31.278 	  103.799 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
5.7  	2008/05/12 06:54:18 	  31.155 	  103.826 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
6.0  	2008/05/12 06:43:15 	  31.225 	  103.761 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA
*7.9  	2008/05/12 06:28:00 	  31.021 	  103.367 	10.0 	 EASTERN SICHUAN, CHINA*

http://earthquake.usgs.gov/eqcenter/recenteqsww/Quakes/quakes_big.php


----------



## Gerofil (13 Mai 2008 às 23:13)

A CCTV 9 emite em Inglês com reportagens a todas as horas:

Link: http://wwitv.com/a1/2077.asx (Corre no Windows Media Player)


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mai 2008 às 00:35)

*Rosa María Calaf - 7.8 Terremoto en Sichuan (4)*



[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QpyWV-zZ9pk"]YouTube - Rosa MarÃ*a Calaf  - 7.8 Terremoto en Sichuan (4)[/ame]​


----------



## AnDré (14 Mai 2008 às 18:12)

É sabido que os animais têm comportamentos estranhos que nos podem indicar a ocorrência de um terramoto futuro, mas de que forma podemos ver isso através de fenómenos atmosféricos? Não percebo como é que a partir das nuvens podemos chegar a essa conclusão.


----------



## Gerofil (14 Mai 2008 às 21:42)

Vídeos sobre o terramoto na China disponibilizados pela CCTV 9 (em Inglês):

http://english.cctv.com/english/special/earthquake/03/index.shtml

Please, alguém explica porque ainda não vi a utilização de cães nas buscas e salvamento de pessoas soterradas?


----------



## Vince (15 Mai 2008 às 09:02)

Gerofil disse:


> Please, alguém explica porque ainda não vi a utilização de cães nas buscas e salvamento de pessoas soterradas?



A dimensão da tragédia é tão grande que mesmo os cães treinados de todo o mundo seriam muito poucos. Falam de 4 milhões de casas destruídas ou danificadas


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2008 às 22:36)

*Milhares de sapos fugiram antes de terremoto na China*





Centenas de milhares de sapos fugiram de uma cidade próxima do epicentro do terremoto de segunda-feira no sudoeste da China, alguns dias antes do tremor, informa a imprensa chinesa. A migração anormal dos animais, que de modo repentino invadiram as ruas de Mianyang no fim de semana passado, provocou comentários entusiasmados de blogueiros convencidos de que se tratava de um sinal que anunciava o tremor. Porém, um especialista entrevistado pela agência estatal Xinhua minimizou a hipótese. "Existem muitas razões para explicar uma anomalia em animais e nas águas subterrâneas. Um sismo é uma possibilidade, assim como as mudanças climáticas e as condições atmosféricas", declarou Zhang Guomin, analista do Instituto de Pesquisas Sismológicas. 
Um repórter de um jornal de Mianyang entrevistou no domingo os moradores da cidade sobre o estranho fenômeno. Os mais velhos afirmaram ter interpretado a fuga dos sapos como um sinal de um desastre iminente. Os mais jovens faziam piada da relação e afirmaram que os animais saíram para receber a tocha olímpica. 
O subdiretor do Centro de Redes Sismológicas da China, Zhang Xiaodong, disse que as investigações sobre os terremotos avançarão neste sentido para saber se é possível estabelecer um vínculo entre um fenômeno natural e a iminência de um tremor. Porém, admitiu que "a previsão dos terremotos continua sendo um enigma para o mundo". 

AFP


----------



## Gerofil (15 Mai 2008 às 22:38)

*400 barragens chinesas em "situação perigosa" na sequência do sismo*

As condições de segurança das barragens hidroeléctricas são a última dor de cabeça das autoridades chinesas, três dias depois do sismo de magnitude 7.9 na escala de Richter. Pelo menos quatrocentas estruturas afectas a cinco províncias estão em situação considerada perigosa. Juntam-se mais 19 barragens na zona de Chongquing que apresentam sérios problemas de segurança.
As estradas, que há três dias deixaram de o ser, são outro desepero para as autoridades, que precisam abrir as vias de comunicação para resgatar corpos, eventuais sobreviventes, e enviar ajuda humanitária. É um trabalho moroso, mas o governo garante que não pode ser feito de outra forma.
O vice-ministro dos Transportes explica que as estradas estão no epicentro do sismo, por isso não pode ser utilizado dinamite. Têm estado a ser utilizadas máquinas para arrastar o entulho a pouco e pouco. São as condições que provocam o atraso e não a falta de pessoas a trabalhar. Os meios de comunicação estatais anunciam a participação de 130 mil soldados e polícias nas operações.
O último balanço dá conta de 19 mil e quinhentos mortos, as próprias autoridades chinesas acreditam que o número de vítimas mortais possa chegar a 50 mil. Cerca de 30 mil pessoas continuam desaparecidas. Qualquer um destes números pode aumentar à medida que se desenrolam as operações de resgate.

EuroNews


----------



## AnDré (16 Mai 2008 às 00:50)

Gerofil disse:


> Os mais velhos afirmaram ter interpretado a fuga dos sapos como um sinal de um desastre iminente. Os mais jovens faziam piada da relação e afirmaram que os animais saíram para receber a tocha olímpica.



Não sei porquê, mas eu iria estar do lado dos jovens. Perante aquele cenário de sapos, jamais me ocorreria que iria haver um terramoto.
Se bem que, agora com esta história dos sapos, hoje de manhã ainda vivi um episódio cómico (não com batráquios, mas com felinos).
Por volta das 10 horas, entrou um gato preto aqui para o prédio que por uns largos minutos subiu e desceu as escadas várias vezes, sempre a miar exaltivamente, como se alguém lhe estivesse a fazer mal. E recusava-se a ir para a rua. (estava doido o animal ). Ainda pensei: "Querem ver que ele nos está a avisar que vem aí um terramoto". Mas nada disso.
Passado um bocado, voltou a ficar calmo e saiu sozinho para a rua. 

Perante isto, é para mim completamente impossivel ver nos animais comportamentos que me levem a crer que se vai dar um terramoto antes deste se dar. Ou seja, é facil *depois do sucedido* perceber que os animais nos estavam a avisar de algo, mas antes é completamente impossivel.

Andei a ler sobre no google sobre earthquakes clouds, mas não cheguei a nenhuma conclusão. Parecem-me todas demasiado comuns, não sei.


----------



## Gerofil (16 Mai 2008 às 13:13)

*Política do filho único amplia dor das famílias*

A perda de um filho é sempre uma tragédia irreparável. Mas a dor dos pais que perderam a sua criança no sismo de Sichuan, na China, é amplificada pela controversa política do filho único seguida neste país. As imagens mais trágicas em Sichuan são as escolas reduzidas a ruínas e a angústia dos pais que esperam a retirada das crianças dos escombros, frequentemente sem vida.
O primeiro-ministro Wen Jiabao, que supervisiona as operações de socorro directamente na zona, não pára de encorajar os socorristas a procurarem primeiro as crianças, dizendo que "um minuto pode significar uma vida salva". As aulas estavam cheias na segunda-feira ao fim da manhã, quando o sismo destruiu em poucos segundos as escolas e encurralou no seu interior milhares de crianças e de professores. 
Em Hanwang, cidade de 70 mil habitantes a 50 quilómetros do epicentro, todos os edifícios até aos arredores ficaram arrasados, entre eles várias escolas. O mais trágico para os socorristas e pais foi ouvir as vozes que se elevavam dos escombros nas primeiras horas a seguir à catástrofe e que se foram calando à medida que o tempo passou. 
"Antes, ainda os ouvi. Se tivesse havido uma intervenção mais cedo, a minha filha ter-se-ia salvado", diz, a tremer de cólera Wen Huayoung, de 39 anos, que espera ainda notícias da filha de 18 anos. Uma amiga reconforta-a e diz-nos porque é ainda mais difícil de aceitar a eventual perda de um filho. "Estamos apenas autorizados a ter um." Esta regra só conhece excepções em algumas zonas rurais e nas famílias das minorias nacionais.
Os bebés tornaram-se valiosos na China desde que o Governo interditou à maioria da população ter mais de um filho, isto há mais de 30 anos, numa tentativa de controlar o crescimento demográfico do país mais populoso do mundo. Esta opção permitiu reduzir em 400 milhões o número de nascimentos, de acordo com o Governo, mas causou também um desequilíbrio demográfico, com um número reduzido de jovens obrigados a financiar as reformas dos mais velhos.
Existem hoje 80 milhões de filhos únicos na China. Conhecidos como "pequenos imperadores", têm sob os seus ombros todas as esperanças dos pais e são cobertos de mimos por toda a família. 

Fonte: DN


----------



## abrantes (21 Mai 2008 às 11:43)

Terremoto: número de mortos chega a 70 mil na China
Publicada em 20/05/2008 às 10h28m
O Globo Online
Agências internacionais


PEQUIM - A China elevou nesta terça-feira para mais de 70 mil o número oficial de mortos e desaparecidos pelo terremoto da semana passada, mas equipes de resgate encontraram um sobrevivente sob os escombros deixados pelo forte tremor de oito dias atrás. Há também 247 mil feridos. 

O alerta de que uma forte réplica de até 7 graus de magnitude na escala Richter poderia sacudir nesta terça-feira a zona devastada pelo terremoto na China gerou pânico nesta manhã entre os sobreviventes da província de Sichuan. O alerta foi emitido pelo Escritório Sesmiológico de Sichuan e ecoado pela agência oficial Xinhua. 

De acordo com o órgão, havia uma "grande possibilidade" de a região já devastada ser atingida por um tremor secundário e pediu que a população tomasse precauções. A região tem sido atingida por centenas de abalos de menor intensidade desde o grande terremoto do dia 12. 

"É de se esperar tremores secundários após um grande terremoto", afirmou Susan Potter, geofísica do U.S. Geological Survey, em Golden, Colorado. "Mas eles se tornam menos freqüentes e menores à medida que o tempo passa", acrescentou. 

Potter disse que o USGS não faz previsões de tremores secundários. 

( Veja imagens dos escombros por toda parte ) 

A imprensa oficial chinesa exibiu imagens de pessoas acampando nas ruas após a emissão do alerta. Segundo a agência oficial de notícias Xinhua, após o anúncio de um possível terremoto, os moradores do distrito de Wenchuan fugiram apavorados de suas casas carregando cobertores, móveis e utensílios. Em Chengdu, a capital provincial, as pessoas decidiram fugir imediatamente em seus carros, o que congestionou as estradas e postos de gasolina da região. Entenda a força dos abalos sísmicos 

" 
Tivemos de responder a centenas de chamadas quando foi anunciada a possibilidade de uma forte réplica 
"
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Muitos moradores passaram a noite acordados e permaneceram alertas e preparados para fugir das tendas de campanha em que vivem provisoriamente. A mesma reação de pânico diante do anúncio da réplica foi registrada no restante da província de Sichuan, onde aconteceu o epicentro do terremoto, e em Guizhou e Chongqing. Ontem, o governo chinês informou que 250 pessoas envolvidas nos trabalhos de resgate das vítimas e de recuperação da infra-estrutura destruída foram soterradas em novos deslizamentos de terra e desmoronamentos de construções. 

- Tivemos de responder a centenas de chamadas a partir das 22h da noite (de segunda-feira), quando foi anunciada a possibilidade de uma forte réplica - assinalou Chen Benjin, responsável pelo birô sismológico de Guizhou. 

Esta não é a primeira vez que os moradores de Sichuan tem de buscar proteção contra possíveis tremores secundários. Desde a semana passada, a região de Sichuan sofreu mais de 122 novos tremores, sendo que um deles marcou 6,1 graus na escala Richter. ( Veja imagens do caos e da destruição ) 

Equipes que atuam na região, há oito dias, conseguiram resgatar com vida um homem que ficou soterrado por quase 179 horas, ou seja, por mais de uma semana. O executivo Ma Yuanjiang, de 31 anos, participava de uma reunião em uma usina de eletricidade em Wenchuan quando o tremor desabou o prédio de dois andares onde ele estava. 

Após uma operação de resgate que durou 30 horas, Ma Yuanjiang foi resgatado com vida. Histórias de resgate de pessoas com vida estão ficando cada vez mais raras à medida em que cresce o número de mortos no terremoto da segunda-feira passada. 

Governo lança selo especial para arrecadar fundos



O governo chinês lançou um selo especial para arrecadar fundos que serão destinados às vítimas. O selo traz três corações interligados em um fundo vermelho e vale 1,20 yuan (R$ 28), mas está sendo vendido por 2,20 yuan. De acordo com a agência estatal chinesa Xinhua, a partir desta terça-feira 13 milhões de selos estarão a venda até o dia 20 de junho. 

O governo chinês espera arrecadar US$ 4 milhões e toda verba será doada para as vítimas do terremoto. A China diz já ter recebido US$ 1,5 bilhão em doações para os afetados pelo desastre. Até agora, quase 60 organizações de 13 países - EUA, França, Índia e Filipinas, entre eles - ajudam nos esforços de resgate e humanitário. No domingo, dois aviões militares americanos desembarcaram com suprimentos na cidade de Chengdu. Segundo as autoridades, a contribuição para as vítimas do terremoto superou a marca de US$ 860 milhões. 

Esta é a primeira vez desde a Revolução Comunista de 1949 que o governo de Pequim aceita formalmente ajuda internacional.


----------



## Paulo H (29 Mai 2008 às 13:23)

Luis França disse:


> Reparem como os últimos  sismos se distribuem ao longo do paralelo 40ºN. Interessante não?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Penso que a maior ocorrência de sismos no paralelo 40ºN seja mera coincidência com a localização actual dos limites das placas continentais e outras secundárias. Se houvesse correlação entre a maior ocorrência sísmica e a localização no paralelo 40º então certamente, por simetria, ocorreria de igual forma no paralelo 40ºS, o que não acontece.



AnDré disse:


> É sabido que os animais têm comportamentos estranhos que nos podem indicar a ocorrência de um terramoto futuro, mas de que forma podemos ver isso através de fenómenos atmosféricos? Não percebo como é que a partir das nuvens podemos chegar a essa conclusão.



Alterações nas nuvens deve ser mais um falso mito, nem tinha ouvido falar.
Já alterações no comportamento dos animais, é um facto bastante discutido, muito embora inconclusivo.

Eu diria que, tendo eles alguns sentidos acrescidos e mais apurados, talvez até porque ao contrário de nós, eles passam mais o tempo a sentir do que a pensar, tornando-os mais sensitivos talvez.
Eu penso que é possível que sintam algo, agora se o que sentem é suficiente para reagirem com medo ou perturbação, isso já não sei!

As aves migratórias, alguns insectos, alguns mamíferos e alguns peixes (ex: tubarões detectam campos eléctricos muito fracos) têm decerto a faculdade de orientação, uns de uma forma outros de outra, sentem a orientação do campo magnético terrestre de forma que sabem onde é o norte e o Sul! Também alguns têm a faculdade de se aperceberem da latitude pelo correlacionamento entre a posição relativa do Sol no horizonte e a época do ano em que se encontram. Mostraram-se algumas evidências, ainda há muito pouco tempo, fazendo o seguimento lado a lado com gansos ou patos?!?! na sua rota migratória, sendo que com a instrumentação adequada mostravam-se as linhas de campo magnético terrestre ao longo da viagem, sendo que as aves seguiam paralelas a estas como se auto-estradas se tratassem!!!

Mas daí a sentirem sismos, não sei.. De sismologia sei que existem as ondas P e as ondas S. Nos sismos mais fortes ocorrem também as ondas R e L.
As ondas P são as primeiras, mais rápidas (0.3 a 7km/s) enquanto que as ondas S são mais lentas (0.1 a 5km/s).

Supondo um epicentro a 200km de distância de nós, e admitindo a velocidade máxima de propagação das ondas P e S, diferem 2km/s uma da outra, e por isso o tempo decorrido nessa situação entre uma e outra seria 200km/2km/s resultando 100s de tempo. Será nesses 100s que os animais se perturbam? Ficariam perturbados por sentir a onda P mais fraca e pouco sentida por nós num sismo de fraca amplitude?!

O meu exercício ao admitir que o meio material para propagação das ondas é o mesmo não é muito correcto para a estimativa das velocidades de uma e da outra, pois numa a propagação é vertical submetendo-se a camadas estratificadas de diferentes materiais, enquanto que a propagação da outra onda não é vertical.

Acredito que haja toda uma dinâmica de fenómenos a todo o momento e que antecede a ocorrência de um sismo, que ocorre aquando de um certo ponto crítico que é atingido. Devemos pensar que abaixo de nós, habitantes da crosta terrestre (uma casca de ovo flutuante) existem fluxos de magma que contem materiais ferromagnéticos e que dada a proximidade com a crosta relativamente ao núcleo e manto interior, podem ocorrer perturbações no campo magnético por sobreposição e por isso, ocorrem também alterações na condutividade eléctrica do meio. Os fenómenos de que falo são chamados de fenomenos telúricos.

Ora os animais que citei, podem facilmente sentir estas alterações, perturbando-se ou não! Penso que tem de haver um padrão desajustado para que os animais sintam que algo não está bem! Digo isto porque, fenómenos telúricos, perturbações no campo magnético existem a todo o momento, depende da escala com que o medimos!

Penso que não seja boa ideia usar o comportamento dos animais na previsão de sismos, uma vez que se estes reagirem a *padrões anormais* de magnetismo terrestre ou a variações de condutividade eléctrica, isso não significa por si só que se possa antever um sismo, daí o descredito no uso dos animais como aferidor. É que padrões anormais deverão ocorrer um pouco por toda parte, com maior ou menor frequência, mas só uma pequena parte destas anomalias se correlaciona com sismos! Daí a falha destes como aferidor de eventos sísmicos.

E digo mais, todos nós sentimos não as perturbações em si, mas os seus efeitos! Eu explico: Perto de Castelo Branco existem 2 locais onde ocorrem estes fenómenos, sendo eu próprio testemunha de um deles, é mesmo verdade! 

- Serra da Gardunha, entre Alpedrinha e Fundão, a 35-40Km de Castelo Branco
- Serra de Nisa, entre Nisa e Arneiro, a 40km de Castelo Branco já no Norte Alentejano.

E foi justamente em Arneiro, que com amigos paramos o carro na estrada, desligamos o motor e destravamos o carro, o que aconteceu foi surpreendente, a pick-up Nissan Navarra começou a acelerar até uns 20km/h desengatada fazendo marcha atrás numa descida de 50m! Não é ilusão! Deitamos água na estrada e esta descia, enquanto a viatura subia literalmente! Nestes 50-100m de estrada o desnível é de uns 4-5m de altura, confirmado por um deles que é topografo!

Se forem a Arneiro (Nisa) a 40km de Castelo Branco, aproveitem a experiência e almocem umas belas migas de peixe num restaurante reconhecido com prémio gastronómico. A paisagem é muito bela, fazendo-se a descida para o Tejo entre Norte Alentejo e a Beira Baixa. Visitem a sério!


"Sinais precursores:

Ocorrência de microssismos; 
Alteração da condutividade eléctrica; 
Flutuações no campo magnético; 
Modificações na densidade das rochas; 
Variação dos níveis da água em poços próximos das falhas; 
Aumento da emissão de rádon; 
Anomalias no comportamento dos animais; "
[*Fonte:* http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sismo]

http://pt.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ondas_sísmicas
http://domingos.home.sapo.pt/estruterra_2.html


----------



## Gerofil (30 Mai 2008 às 12:58)

*Islândia: Cerca de 30 feridos no sismo que fez oscilar edifícios*

O sismo que abalou ontem a Islândia, causou estragos em edifícios na capital e feriu ligeiramente cerca de 30 pessoas, forçando à evacuação de localidades afastadas, revelou a Polícia. Os Serviços geológicos norte-americanos informaram que o sismo de 6.2 de magnitude ocorreu às 15:46 locais (16: 46 em Lisboa) e teve o seu epicentro perto da localidade de Selfoss, 50 quilómetros a Sudeste da capital, Reiquejavique. Há cerca de 30 pessoas com ferimentos ligeiros em consequência do sismo, disse o Departamento de Protecção Civil da Polícia.
Habitantes na capital sentiram os prédios a oscilar com o sismo e a estrada entre Reiquejavique e Selfoss foi encerrada devido aos danos causados pelo terramoto. Foram sentidas fortes replicas no Sudoeste do país e a polícia deslocou-se até à cidade vizinha de Hveragerdi, 45 quilómetros a Leste de Reiquejavique, avisando os residentes para permanecerem fora de casa.
Um operador de câmara da AP Television News em Hveragerdi disse que as pessoas começaram a montar tendas no exterior porque não foram autorizadas a voltar para casa. "Foi uma experiência horrível. Tudo o que estava na minha casa está em ruínas", disse Sveinn Ingvason, uma operário da construção civil de 51 anos ao Canal 2 da Islândia 
A Islândia, com uma população de 300 mil pessoas, é geologicamente uma ilha vulcânica instável no Atlântico Norte. O último grande sismo que abalou o país, em Junho de 2000, atingiu os 6.6 de magnitude na escala de Richter. Não se registaram danos pessoais mas destruiu uma dúzia de casas.

© 2008 LUSA


----------



## iceworld (9 Jun 2008 às 00:09)

*Sismo na Grécia*

*Sismo de 6,5 na escala de Richter na Grécia
Dois mortos e 37 feridos*


Duas pessoas morreram e 37 ficaram feridas no sismo, de magnitude 6,5 na escala de Richter, que se sentiu hoje na península grega de Peloponeso, no sul do país, informaram as autoridades gregas. 

http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/mundo/Sismo+na+Grecia.htm


----------



## Vince (14 Jun 2008 às 09:13)

Sismo 6.8 seguido de várias réplicas no Japão



> Magnitude	6.8
> Date-Time
> 
> * Friday, June 13, 2008 at 23:43:46 UTC
> ...





> *Strong earthquake rattles Japan*
> TOKYO, Japan (CNN) -- Three people were killed and at least 84 were injured Saturday morning when a magnitude 7.0 earthquake struck northeastern Japan, Japanese officials said.
> 
> http://edition.cnn.com/2008/WORLD/asiapcf/06/13/japan.earthquake/index.html


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jul 2008 às 15:36)

*Forte sismo de magnitude 6,3 sentido no Mar Egeu*

Um forte sismo de magnitude 6,3 na escala de Richter foi sentido na manhã de terça-feira ao largo das ilhas do Dodecaneso (Sueste da Grécia), no Mar Egeu, indicou o Instituto de Geodinâmica e Observatório Nacional da Grécia 

O abalo teve o seu epicentro a 445 quilómetros a sueste de Atenas, às 6h26 locais (4h26 de Lisboa). 

Não há indicações de vítimas ou danos. 

Lusa / SOL


----------



## Gerofil (30 Ago 2008 às 23:59)

*Sismo na China de 6.1 graus provoca pelos menos 22 mortos*

Um sismo atingiu hoje a província da China de Sichuan provocando, pelo menos, 22 mortos. O número pode, no entanto, aumentar já que que há vários desaparecidos. Um dos últimos balanços dá ainda conta de 126 feridos. 
Pelo menos mil casas ficaram destruidas por este abalo que segundo o instituto norte-americano de geologia atingiu uma magnitude de 5.7., mas as autoridades chinesas falam em 6.1 na escala de Richter. 
Recorde-se que um violento sismo em Maio deste ano, também na provincia de Sichuan, provocou a morte a cerca de 70 mil pessoas e deixou 10 milhões de desalojados. 
De acordo com as primeiras informações, o epicentro do sismo de hoje localizou-se perto da cidade de Panzhihua, na extremidade sul de Sichuan, perto da província turística de Yunnan. O tremor de terra foi registado às 16.30 horas locais (8.30 horas em Lisboa) a 50 quilómetros a sudoeste da cidade de Panzhihua, numa profundidade de dez quilómetros, segundo os primeiros dados da Rede Nacional de Sismologia da China.

RTP


----------



## Gerofil (10 Set 2008 às 16:18)

*Terramoto de 6,1 graus atinge costa do sul do Irão*

Um terramoto de 6,1 graus na escala de Richter atingiu hoje o litoral do sul do Irão, nas margens do Golfo Pérsico, tendo causado, segundo as primeiras estimativas, um morto e 15 feridos, informou a imprensa iraniana. O epicentro do terremoto, registado às 14:30 locais, situou-se a 57 quilémetros da cidade portuária de Bandar Abbas, onde se encontra uma importante refinaria de petróleo, segundo a agência de notícias iraniana Fars, que cita dados do Serviço Geológico dos Estados Unidos. 
Um responsável de emergências da província de Hormozgan disse à televisão pública iraniana que, até ao momento, as autoridades registaram um morto e 15 feridos na ilha de Gheshm. O canal acrescentou que houve avultados danos materiais naquela ilha, mas não adiantou mais pormenores. 
Após o terramoto, registaram-se cerca de 10 réplicas naquela província, a mais forte das quais de 4,7 graus. O diretor do centro sismológico do Irão disse na televisão que não existe risco de tsunami. 

Diário Digital


----------



## rijo (11 Set 2008 às 03:56)

*Alerta de tsunami na Indonésia e no Japão*



> A Indonésia e o Japão emitiram na madrugada desta quinta-feira alertas de tsunami, depois de a terra ter tremido violentamente nos dois países. Não existe, até ao momento, vítimas a assinalar.
> 
> A agência de meteorologia indonésia informou que um tremor de terra de magnitude 7,6 na escala de Richter abalou as Ilhas Moluccas, por volta das 09h00 locais (00h00, em Lisboa).
> 
> ...


Correio da Manhã


----------



## Vince (29 Out 2008 às 09:12)

4.6  	2008/10/29 00:31:58 	  30.623 	  67.513 	10.0 	 PAKISTAN
4.0  	2008/10/28 23:54:18 	  31.049 	  67.789 	10.0 	 PAKISTAN
*6.4*  	2008/10/28 23:09:58 	  30.653 	  67.323 	15.0 	 PAKISTAN



> *Paquistão/Sismo: Mais de 100 mortos segundo o último balanço*
> 
> Mais de 100 pessoas morreram no sismo que abalou esta quarta-feira o sudoeste do Paquistão, perto da fronteira com o Afeganistão, anunciou um responsável local.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Nov 2008 às 19:31)

*Terramoto de magnitude 6 registado nas águas da Indonésia*

Um terramoto de magnitude 6 foi registado em águas da Indónesia, frente ao litoral oriental da provícia de Maluku, informaram os serviços de sismologia, que descartaram um posterior tsunami.


----------



## Luis França (8 Nov 2008 às 14:59)




----------



## Luis França (16 Nov 2008 às 17:50)




----------



## Gerofil (16 Nov 2008 às 18:15)

*Massive 7.5 earthquake strikes Indonesia*

Sunday, November 16, 2008

Indonesia - According to the United States Geological Survey (USGS) a major magnitude 7.5 earthquake has struck Indonesia, causing a tsunami warning to be issued. The USGS originally reported the quake as a 7.8. Local seismologists in Indonesia put the magnitude at 7.7. The NOAA has issued a tsunami warning for all areas within 1,000 k.m. of the quake's epicenter.
"Authorities should take immediate actions to evacuate the area," said the NOAA in a statement on their website. The quake struck 135 kilometers (85 miles) Northwest of Gorontalo, Sulawesi, Indonesia with a depth of 21 k.m. (13.0 miles) . It struck the region just after 1:00 a.m. local time (12:02 p.m. EST). There are no immediate reports of damage or injuries, but the USGS states that damage could be "moderate to heavy". At least 200,000 people reside in the area.
At least one aftershock struck approximately 30 minutes later with a magnitude of 5.6.

WIKINews


----------



## Luis França (18 Nov 2008 às 17:34)

Hoje o Árctico tremeu bem...

*Magnitude  	mb 5.5*
Region 	*ARCTIC OCEAN*


----------



## Luis França (19 Nov 2008 às 12:08)

Magnitude  - Mw 6.2
Region 	- *PANAMA-COSTA RICA BORDER REGION*


----------



## Luis França (22 Nov 2008 às 16:34)

2008-11-22_16:01:40.4__22.52S__171.24E__56km__*6.8*__SOUTHEAST OF LOYALTY ISLANDS
2008-11-22_16:00:59.8___4.24S__101.27E___2km__*6.8*__SOUTHERN SUMATRA, INDONESIA



> Earthquake Details
> Magnitude 6.8 (Preliminary magnitude — subject to revision)
> Date-Time
> 
> ...



*USGS*


----------



## Luis França (23 Nov 2008 às 01:12)

2008-11-22  18:49:44.1__1.17S__13.98W__10km__*6.2*___NORTH OF ASCENSION ISLAND


----------



## Luis França (24 Nov 2008 às 11:16)

2008-11-24  09:02:57.8___54.24N__154.36E__*500km*__*7.0*__SEA OF OKHOTSK


----------



## Luis França (25 Nov 2008 às 18:57)

2008-11-25  15:05:38.5__21.91S__33.35E___10km___*5.1*___MOZAMBIQUE


----------



## Luis França (26 Nov 2008 às 16:55)

2008-11-26  16:06:49.3__50.05N__0.74E__2km	___*3.1*	 ENGLISH CHANNEL


----------



## Luis França (27 Nov 2008 às 21:52)

Dois sismos intercalados por 56 minutos, à mesma profundidade, quase com o mesmo epicentro com uma diferença de longitude de 0.01E. Curioso.

2008-11-27  *11:05*:17.0__50.04N___0.86E____2km____*3.0*___ENGLISH CHANNEL






2008-11-27  *11:51*:00.8__50.04N___0.87E____2km____*3.0*___ENGLISH CHANNEL


----------



## iceworld (4 Dez 2008 às 09:04)

Vulcão nas Caraíbas entra em actividade


http://sic.aeiou.pt/online/noticias/vida/20081204Vulcão+nas+Caraibas+entra+em+actividade.htm


----------



## Luis França (7 Dez 2008 às 21:57)

2008-12-07  21:18:36.2__23.91N__122.04E__40km__*5.4*__TAIWAN REGION
2008-12-07  15:49:59.2__29.79S__177.85W__60km__*5.2*__KERMADEC ISLANDS, NEW ZEALAND
2008-12-07  15:31:23.8__51.55N__151.89E__448km__*5.1*__SEA OF OKHOTSK
2008-12-07  13:36:20.3__27.10N___55.92E___10km__*5.5*__SOUTHERN IRAN
2008-12-07  06:23:14.1__13.34N___44.87W___33km__*5.6*___NORTHERN MID-ATLANTIC RIDGE


----------



## Luis França (9 Dez 2008 às 19:37)

2008-12-09  17:28:59.6__15.99S__168.16E__223km__*6.0*__VANUATU


2008-12-09  06:23:57.6__31.06S__176.94W___10km__*6.9*__KERMADEC ISLANDS REGION


----------



## Luis França (13 Dez 2008 às 17:36)

2008-12-13  08:27:19.9__38.73N__22.62E __12km___*5.1*	 GREECE


----------



## rijo (10 Jan 2009 às 21:23)

Em jeito de conclusão deste tópico:

*Sismos de Maio de 2008 a Julho de 2008* (liguem o som)

​


----------



## Thomar (10 Jan 2009 às 22:44)

rijo disse:


> Em jeito de conclusão deste tópico:
> 
> *Sismos de Maio de 2008 a Julho de 2008* (liguem o som)



Está 5 estrelas, muito bem apanhado. Sismos vs música!


----------

